# How do I quiet my sump?



## GreyMan80 (Jan 2, 2017)

I have a 90 gallon Cichlid tank with a 30 gallon sump tank. This is my first attempt at a sump and it's a work in progress. I have a ton of air coming through my drain line down into my sump and it is way louder than I would like. Is there a good way to reduce this noise aside from insulating the cupboard with the sump in it?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Why are you getting air in your return line? In my limited understanding of a sump, you might need more water in your system, so the drain line inlet is submerged. Of course, having never owned a sump, I'm speculating here...


----------



## GreyMan80 (Jan 2, 2017)

My tank has an overflow in the back. It fills to the top of that plastic insert then starts to fill the chamber. There is an adjustable pvc pipe that extends from the bulkhead on the bottom of the tank. The water fills the chamber to the top of that pipe and that's where it flows down into my sump tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

http://dursostandpipes.com/make-your-own-durso-standpipe


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I agree with Reefing Madness, but that's only 1/3 the equation. The other 2 parts from the bottom of the bulkhead to the tank, and the return pump you are using. If the pump is too loud, you can throw money at it and get a quieter pump. That leaves the return from the bottom of the bulkhead to the sump. You want that to actually go inside the tank, ending below the water level. You also want a horizontal section, so the water will level out a little instead of dropping straight down into the sump from the Standpipe. This will cut down on noise from both the water fall effect and prevent excess air from getting into the sump.


----------



## GreyMan80 (Jan 2, 2017)

I have a Durso in the tank. It's a commercially made one. 1 1/4" pipe. I reduced after the bulkhead to 3/4" pvc. Could that be my problem? My pump is perfect. It runs quiet, good flow with minimal vibration. The 3/4" pvc stubs down about 2 inches into the water at my filter sock.


----------



## GreyMan80 (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm draining the sump this weekend to install baffles so I can hold sponge for better filtration.


----------

